# Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show Nov 7th..



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Its that time coming soon..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November 7th 2015
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello Just a Update. I have just confirmed that there will definitely be a Echorr race that day. I Will update as we determine what race class we will be hosting. Check http://www.echorr.com for details.

If anyone else would like to bring a track to race we are looking for a 1/24 scale to set up also. 

Got extra items to sell or trade grab a table for $25.00 and sell off you extra stuff. You do not need to be a dealer..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

RACING UPDATE..

Hello Race Fans,

There is an ECHORR Race Saturday November 7, 2015. Please see below for race day and practice day details:


The Lehigh Valley Slot Car show (10:00a – 3:00p)
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th Street
Allentown Pa 18103


There will be an ECHORR SS Race at the show. We will be racing on the Red Max Track, practice is at 9:30am and the SS race will start at 10:30am. There is a $5.00 race fee. For any race updates, please check the ECHORR web-site at www.ECHORR.com.


ECHORR will introduce at this slot car show, a IROC T-Jet race for the public. We will provide a control and T-Jet. The race will be 1 min per lane (4 lanes), there will be ribbons for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners. This IROC race will start after the conclusion of the ECHORR SS race. There is no charge for this race with your paid admission to the show.

This is a great slot car show that supports ECHORR. Please check The Lehigh Valley web-site for more vending information at http://www.valleygoto.com/.

We hope to see you there!



Regards,



Derek Wright

__._,_.___


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello.

I have a large amount of NEW Carrera,Scalextric and Parma slot cars never opened left over from my hobby store that closed. I will be selling these for $25.00 each or 5 for $100.00. I will also have track,digiatal cars and more. All must go.. Come to 

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November 7th 10-3 http://www.valleygoto.com or http://www.merchantssqauremall.com


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Tomorrow! Be there!!!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all to who attended and participated.. It was a fun time with our best turnout for a November show.. A special thanks to ECHORR for hosting a race and being a part of the show.. 

MARK YOUR CALENDERS NEXT NEXT SHOW FEBRUARY 13 2016-NOVEMBER 12TH 2016

http://www.valleygoto.com


----------

